# 59430



## dlk (Jun 4, 2009)

If we did not do the delivery, can we charge Q0091 and 99000 with 59430?


----------



## yms (Jun 10, 2009)

99000 is not required along with Q0091 which already includes conveyance of the smear to laboratory.

Q0091-Scree. pap smear, obtaining, preparing and *conveyance of cervical or vaginal smear to laboratory*.

99000-Handling/or conveyance of specimen to the laboratory.

For billing Q0091 with 59430, I think we may not get payment for Q0091.


----------



## dlk (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank you for your help, yms!


----------

